# Lost My Libido!!!!For how long???



## hexamine (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey greeting people!!!

My name is jason and 19 years old.
Iused ANAVAR by Hi-Tech for around two months (20 mg daily) and saw dramatic results on my fat loss attempt!!

But the problem is ....... I LOST MY LIBIDO

Its been a month and its not back yet 
Have I stoped my natural production of testosterone forever??? HELP


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you do any PCT?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2009)

Sheesh. Did you not do any research on what you were using?


----------



## chrito (Jan 13, 2009)

its happen becouse your anavar tabs are fake and its never anavar! if you take anavar for 3 months and take 100mg a day no way you got libido problems!!!!
now you need clomids asap and some hcg therapy


----------



## hexamine (Jan 14, 2009)

Ya surely i also think it was fake.

There were two prices available 1.$38.5   &  2.$76.8


Its from High Tech Labs.


----------



## hexamine (Jan 14, 2009)

and i took the one costing $38.5


----------



## zombul (Jan 14, 2009)

That stuff was deffinately fake you can buy it on alot of supplement sites.


----------



## hexamine (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont think so because i saw all the positive effects of using this drug, such as fast fat burning rates and moreover this, i started lifting 40 kg on the bench press!!! instead of that tedious 12kg.


----------



## hexamine (Jan 14, 2009)

Please let me know how to test steriods??


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 14, 2009)

hexamine said:


> Please let me know how to test steriods??



Ya really can't (aside from using them), you need to send a sample to a lab to have them tested.  And that can cost a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 14, 2009)

Another victim.  Fat burning pills, get shredded, Stop reading the magazines so much!  

Shit I'm 32 and can beat a woodpecker in a tree race, especially lately.  HOly crap I'm a horn dog.   

19 with no libido? at 19 you should naturally be a walking syringe anyways! How about you check into proper diet nutrition and lifting this time around?  Meanwhile send your girl to me and I will render her useless in a matter of days.  That should hold her til you get it back up!


----------



## zombul (Jan 14, 2009)

hexamine said:


> Please let me know how to test steriods??



 First know that your not going to be able to but banned steroids like Anavar on very popular supplement websites. This is not Anavar. It is some bunk bs product named Anavar. I think they also sell one called "d bol". You will NEVER find these substances  on large popular legalaly operating in the US sites. That same stuff is for sale on the big board's store. Its not var.


----------



## zombul (Jan 14, 2009)

That same company indeed dose sell something called DIANABOL AND SUSTANON 250. These are similar to the real ones only in name.


----------



## hexamine (Jan 16, 2009)

So which anavar should i take the next time cause i think this compound suites me alot except for that libido shit!!


----------



## Chevrolet (Jan 16, 2009)

chrito said:


> its happen becouse your anavar tabs are fake and its never anavar! if you take anavar for 3 months and take 100mg a day no way you got libido problems!!!!
> now you need clomids asap and some hcg therapy



please stop trying to give advice, you really have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2009)

Chevrolet said:


> please stop trying to give advice, you really have no idea what you are talking about.



I thought his advice was pretty good. His grammar sucked, but the advice was solid. I would have substituted nolva for the clomid, but the hcg will get the libido going along with his natural test production. And, he is also right about the Anavar being fake.


----------



## zombul (Jan 16, 2009)

zombul said:


> First know that your not going to be able to but banned steroids like Anavar on very popular supplement websites. This is not Anavar. It is some bunk bs product named Anavar. I think they also sell one called "d bol". You will NEVER find these substances  on large popular legalaly operating in the US sites. That same stuff is for sale on the big board's store. Its not var.



 Damn my spelling sucked in this response.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2009)

zombul said:


> Damn my spelling sucked in this response.



Lol, chrito, not you. But, your advice was also solid.


----------



## zombul (Jan 16, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Lol, chrito, not you. But, your advice was also solid.



 I knew who your were talkin about bro, but I also noticed how bad my spelling was in that post.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 16, 2009)

I know a month seems like a long time at 19, but I wouldn't say you are screwed "forever" by a long shot.

At even older than 19, I could get into pretty good shape quickly by simply walking to the gym instead of driving (15-20 minutes each way depending on the pace). I didn't know diddly about diet except, eat less = lose weight 

Those were the days!


----------



## yokedmofo (Jan 29, 2009)

Im confused   What the hell did you take? not avar of course, but damm wat kind of BS pills would make your drive take a dump?  

Should probably do more researchin on the shizzle that your about to take, you should totally know if your buying real gear or funk bunk.


----------



## yokedmofo (Jan 29, 2009)

unless its a counterfeit, but I dont think anavar is countered too much or even at all.

Then again theres ways you can tell if your pills are legit or something else.


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 30, 2009)

mite be all in your mind due


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 30, 2009)

It looks like it was a standard creatine/arginine pump product with no hormone activity. Your lack of libido is in your head. No pun intended.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2009)

LMAO......

S-(2 Boronethyl) L-Cysteine HCL, 2-(S)-Amino-6-Boronohexanoic Acid, Creatine Ethyl Ester, Creatine Monohydrate, L-Arginine HCL, Inosine Ethyl Ester, Adenosine Triphosphate, 25R Spirosten-5A-Diol-6-One-3-One, Dehydroepiandrosterone Acetate, Dehydroepiandrosterone Cypionate, Dehydroepiandrosterone Propionate, Dehydroepiandrosterone Enanthate, Smilagenin, Hecogenin Acetate, 6-Keto-Diosgenin Cypionate, 6-Keto-Diosgenin Propionate, 6-Keto Diosgenin Acetate 20-HydroxyEcdysone Deconate, Naringen, 6,7 Dihydroxy Bergamottin, Quebracho Blanco HCL.

Other Ingredients: Agglomerated Dextrose, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Hydroxypropylcellulose (Klucel® HXF And HF Brand), Hydroxypropylmethylcellulose (Benecel® Brand), Di-Calcium Phosphate, Sodium Starch Glycolate, Starch, Magnesium Stearate, Stearic Acid, Povidone, Silica.


----------



## Chevrolet (Jan 30, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I thought his advice was pretty good. His grammar sucked, but the advice was solid. I would have substituted nolva for the clomid, but the hcg will get the libido going along with his natural test production. And, he is also right about the Anavar being fake.



why would you want to prescribe clomid and hcg to someone who didnt take any gear?


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 30, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I thought his advice was pretty good. His grammar sucked, but the advice was solid. I would have substituted nolva for the clomid, but the hcg will get the libido going along with his natural test production. And, he is also right about the Anavar being fake.



Lets stop and think. do we really want this guy to get his libido back? someone who takes something without understanding it's consequences at that age. maybe it is better if he is out of the gene pool.


----------



## yokedmofo (Jan 31, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> Lets stop and think. do we really want this guy to get his libido back? someone who takes something without understanding it's consequences at that age. maybe it is better if he is out of the gene pool.



 I hate to laugh at making fun like that. But oohh so true!!!


----------

